# WEBMIN 0.99 supports GenToo!

## Bart B

I looked today (as so many other days) on the webmin site in the hope to find GenToo supported by Webmin. Difference with this day was. I'm not dissapointed.

WebMin 0.99 was released on 01/07/2002 (damn... that's today  :Smile:  ) and in the supported Distribution List GenToo now stands proud between all other ones.

I installed is (tar.gz version). runned the SETUP.SH script. and now it seems to work well.

THE CHANGELOG:

* Added the Cluster Webmin Servers module for managing modules and users across multiple servers

* Added the Procmail Mail Filter module for editing the global procmail config file

* Added support for Gentoo Linux

* Anonymous access can now be granted to certain modules

* Better support for driver-specific options when using CUPS for printing, and sped up the listing of printer drivers

* The Configuration Engine module can now use the same configuration across a Webmin cluster

you can find webmin under http://www.webmin.com

----------

## mksoft

The best news I've heard today, thanks  :Very Happy: 

(as you can guess, it is quite boring here today  :Wink:  ).

----------

## gijs

Finally, I was waiting for this one for a long time... I just tried the tar.gz, and it is working!

But when is the .ebuild ready, so I can do my 'emerge webmin'?

----------

## pjp

Now... when will the ebuild appear  :Very Happy:  woohoo.

----------

